# Bakers or Pedigree whats your views.



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi AllMy friend who recently got a puppy (golden Labrador) asked me to ask the forum on whats the best food to feed his puppy on between Bakers or Pedigree puppy.* whats your views on these foods good or bad, the pup will also get wet food.* my friend wants to know whats the best outa the 2 and any other food you'd recomend.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi AllMy friend who recently got a puppy (golden Labrador) asked me to ask the forum on whats the best food to feed his puppy on between Bakers or Pedigree puppy.* whats your views on these foods good or bad, the pup will also get wet food.* my friend wants to know whats the best outa the 2 and any other food you'd recomend.


whats your friend feeding his puppy at the moment


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Bakers IMO is total crap dont go no were near it.! wouldnt let my dogs touch it..pedigree is the better opition, and healthest i belive.!
I think pro plan puppy is also a good one for your friends pup.!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

its on pedigree puppy as advised by the breeder. soaked ... hes 10 weeks old now


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Bakers IMO is total crap dont go no were near it.! wouldnt let my dogs touch it..pedigree is the better opition, and healthest i belive.!


Thankyou devil dogz for that infomation i will tell my friend when i see him.


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Neither, both absolutely SHOCKING products. Get on the James Wellbeloved, Arden Grange or Burns (for dry food), and try Nature Diet for wet. I literally wouldn't feed my dog Bakers or Pedigree if you paid me.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks i will right down what you all sugest and im sure that he will pick a good food.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry , but i dont rate either of them , i think they are both full of crap, 
arden grange do a puppy as do some of the others (dammed if i can think of their names at the min though) that arent full of additives etc, xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Felix said:


> Neither, both absolutely SHOCKING products. Get on the James Wellbeloved, Arden Grange or Burns (for dry food), and try Nature Diet for wet. I literally wouldn't feed my dog Bakers or Pedigree if you paid me.


hey not trying to start a fight but what in your views is wrong with pedigree just curiouse as it nice to no others views.?  x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes on pedigree for now but they're going to change him now hes more settled


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Felix said:


> Neither, both absolutely SHOCKING products. Get on the James Wellbeloved, Arden Grange or Burns (for dry food), and try Nature Diet for wet. I literally wouldn't feed my dog Bakers or Pedigree if you paid me.


thats the ones , 
looks like i type to slow


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> hey not trying to start a fight but what in your views is wrong with pedigree just curiouse as it nice to no others views.?  x


I didn't mean to come across as rude.. just got my point across quickly before bed! 

Pedigree and the rest of the cheap, mass-produced shite is full of rubbish and very little good. They're full of chemicals and additives (flavourings, stuff to bulk them up, preservatives etc.) and contain very, very, very little actual "good" ingredients, especially when it comes to meat. In a can of Pedigree you get no more than 4% of the advertised "meat" on the tin (say, Chicken for example), and then it's not actually chicken but "chicken derivatives", with any part of the chicken counting as a "chicken derivative".

It's made appealing to dogs by all the smells and flavouring added.. like fast food to a child. It's not good. At all. And you can get better food for not too much more in cost, if not at the same price if you look in the right places and by bulk


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Felix said:


> I didn't mean to come across as rude.. just got my point across quickly before bed!
> 
> Pedigree and the rest of the cheap, mass-produced shite is full of rubbish and very little good. They're full of chemicals and additives (flavourings, stuff to bulk them up, preservatives etc.) and contain very, very, very little actual "good" ingredients, especially when it comes to meat. In a can of Pedigree you get no more than 4% of the advertised "meat" on the tin (say, Chicken for example), and then it's not actually chicken but "chicken derivatives", with any part of the chicken counting as a "chicken derivative".
> 
> It's made appealing to dogs by all the smells and flavouring added.. like fast food to a child. It's not good. At all. And you can get better food for not too much more in cost, if not at the same price if you look in the right places and by bulk


No you didnt come across rude at all.
Every litter we have had have been brought up on pedigree or Pro Plan and have all done fine on it with no health problems ect.!
Ok it might not have as much meat in it as so of the more exspensive foods out there but all ours have done well on it.!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

bakers i wouldnt even feed to my worst enemy. its truly a terrible food. it recently had a health warning on it to not feed it near farmyard animals due to risks of contamination. so why anyone would want to then feed it to their pets i dont know. 

pedigree is the better of the two. but still wouldn't ever feed it. people trust it as it is a well known commercial brand. this does not necessarily make it a good food. there are far better dog foods out there that use better quality ingredients and are the same price if not cheaper than pedigree.(of course price varies on the size of the dog/how long it takes to get through a bag) as have already been mentioned burns, ardgen grange and james wellbeloved.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

James Wellbeloved, Arden Grange or Burns (for dry food), and try Nature Diet for wet. 

i had never even heard of any of those before i came on here... my last dog was fed 'crap" food.. she lived till she was 17,only ever went to the vets to be spayed,and have her needles and never had an ill day in her life..i must have been lucky


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Felix said:


> I didn't mean to come across as rude.. just got my point across quickly before bed!
> 
> Pedigree and the rest of the cheap, mass-produced shite is full of rubbish and very little good. They're full of chemicals and additives (flavourings, stuff to bulk them up, preservatives etc.) and contain very, very, very little actual "good" ingredients, especially when it comes to meat. In a can of Pedigree you get no more than 4% of the advertised "meat" on the tin (say, Chicken for example), and then it's not actually chicken but "chicken derivatives", with any part of the chicken counting as a "chicken derivative".
> 
> It's made appealing to dogs by all the smells and flavouring added.. like fast food to a child. It's not good. At all. And you can get better food for not too much more in cost, if not at the same price if you look in the right places and by bulk


well said.  also just cause it is advertised as 4% chicken, means that yes 4% of what went into the meat grinder that day was chicken and chicken derivatives, it could also contain other unnamed meats.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

marion..d said:


> James Wellbeloved, Arden Grange or Burns (for dry food), and try Nature Diet for wet.
> 
> i had never even heard of any of those before i came on here... my last dog was fed 'crap" food.. she lived till she was 17,only ever went to the vets to be spayed,and have her needles and never had an ill day in her life..i must have been lucky


I belive as long as a dog is getting a mixed balance of food then theres no harm done. dogs can still be healthy on food people class a crap same as dogs can be ill ong foods people class as the best.!
hope that makes sense lol x

ours get a lot of stuff mixed in with theres they have tripe to witch i think is great and dogs love it.!


----------



## LucyJ (Jul 3, 2008)

Just take look at the list of ingredients, lots of products that are better than Bakers or Pedigree.

They may seem more expensive but if you look at the feeding guide often the better products you feed less. and get better quality

For my dogs the difference between Pedigree and Orijen is 21p per day (20kg dog)

They are so much better on this.

Take a look at Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble for comparisons


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with most of the others both are crap foods.
Tell your friend to have a look at the back of the packets, if the word cereals is there it means they buy the cheapest one on the market at the time, animal derivatives is all the crap left over e.g. beaks, claws, fur, skin, intestines, eec permitted additives which are usually BHA and BHT *some* experts believe that these can cause cancer. I wouldn't ever feed either of these foods to my dogs, my oh yes but never my dogs.

Terri


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

The same as the others dut i think it was DD mentioned Pro Plan Purina.

It is a good food but Oscar was very hungry on it and after i switched him to James Wellbeloved and Nature diet he stopped all his mouthing and nipping.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry just to add if they are on a budget there is a thread about the best budget options but i can't remember what the outcome was.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I must be the odd one out then as i sometimes feed mine,Bakers,Pedigree or Iams.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Both Pedigree and Bakers are pretty shocking products as far as I know...

look at the better brands and deals on internet, 
you can even find products directly manufactured by the company selling it for pretty cheap (being unbranded) there is one like that on ebay, cant remember the name. 
You should check the content of the food.. ive got a book at home about feeding dogs and it tells you what exactly to look for and to avoid..cant remember in details right now though..bit useless I know  check for a good quality meat, a good percentage of it, enough fat (for puppy) and not too much cerealy things..

xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I must be the odd one out then as i sometimes feed mine,Bakers,Pedigree or Iams.*


me to oh jack r has it and his fine


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Both are full of the wrong sort of things, Bakers I'd rate worse than Pedigree, but wouldn't use either of them. As the pup's already on pedigree it would be best to leave it on that, unless your friend has a reason to change? I might not like it, but if the pup is doing fine on it unless your friend also has an issue with ingredients in puppy/dog food, and wants to change for that reason, really I can't see any reason to. 

JWB is one I know a few people wean pups on to (and easily available), and another I've heard good things about, and may possibly use myself in the future, is Hills Science. A good 'budget' option to use at six months of age (or thereabouts) when changing over to adult food is Skinners, they do a variety of products, again, I don't use it but have heard very good things about it from people who do.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi AllMy friend who recently got a puppy (golden Labrador) asked me to ask the forum on whats the best food to feed his puppy on between Bakers or Pedigree puppy.* whats your views on these foods good or bad, the pup will also get wet food.* my friend wants to know whats the best outa the 2 and any other food you'd recomend.


I personally wouldnt feed any of them pedigree is the better but not that good, bakers is utter rubbish I feed burns its totally natural Mr Burns is a vet and he has a very helpfull team of nutritionists you can ring and speak to. If he is wanting to feed wet as well, burns do a wet food as well ive never had it as mine are just fed the dry moistened with water. Nature Diet is a good wet food. Burns is an Holistic food, not tested on animals.


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

rainy said:


> James Wellbeloved and Nature diet


Like me


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ello DK...

I dont like both..well when i say I dont like them i mean i dont like my dogs to have them..Baker are full of E's and make my dogs go crazy!..:yikes: and i find Ped chum puppy food to rich it ran through my dogs/pups..:thumbdown:

but hay it might not work for my puppys or dogs could be great for others..


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> ello DK...
> 
> I dont like both..well when i say I dont like them i mean i dont like my dogs to have them..Baker are full of E's and make my dogs go crazy!..:yikes: and i find Ped chum puppy food to rich it ran through my dogs/pups..:thumbdown:
> 
> but hay it might not work for my puppys or dogs could be great for others..


that's soooooooo true some people can eat E's and other's can't.


----------



## caroleduffin (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi. I have said this in reply to queries regarding healthy dried food before, and I have not tried anything but Pedigree. My puppy is 4 months old now, and doing really well on Pedigree. I certainly intend to stck with it. She is lively, growing fast, and has had no digestive problems whatsoever. Good luck with whatever you choose. Jasmine's mum.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I feed burns dry food,


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

They both give my dogs upset tummys.


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

when I got Dane he had been fed on Bakers puppy we changed him over straight away to arden grange however that seems to disagree with him.

I am going to try burns and see how that affects him. it just seems like the
AD is too rich for him his wind is well quite frankley rancid.

so will see how we go from here, he might go back to bakers if it is what
suits him.


Rachel and the gang!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been told that Baker's is full of additives and very sweet, bit like feeding your children on lots of sugary sweets with E numbers. Wouldn't touch it myself.
Don't really know much about pedigree sorry.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow thankyou for all the replies! ive wrote down all that you sugest and they've said they're going to look into it, Leo (the puppy) is on pedigree due to his breeder and seems to be doing fine but ive noticed hes hungry all the time, (i know labrados eat like rubbish bins lol) but is this normal for a puppy hes been wormed they feed him 3 times a day and he still seeks out more food. They want to choose a good food that will satisfy his needs.


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

christine c said:


> that's soooooooo true some people can eat E's and other's can't.


lol. i get it.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Many years ago i fed my dogs Bakers for a few months. It was like giving my already hyperactive dog rocket fuel. He became an absolute nightmare to live with, was constantly annoying my another dog, became destrustive for the first time in his life, and was generally the dog from hell. I think the chemicals that they shove in some dog foods to make them palatable and colourful can cause some behavioural problems.

Last year i ran out of dog food and had to buy an emergency bag from the supermarket. I chose Pedigrees Better By Nature, as it seemed the best of a bad bunch. Within 5 minutes of eating it, one of my boys regurgitated the whole lot on my living room carpet. Sometimes he does this when he bolts his food, so i fed it again the next day, and again he did the same thing. 

I now only feed James Wellbeloved or Wainwrights, which is Pets At Home equivalent, and seems to suit my boys really well. I also give them a small taster of Naturediet or wet Wainwrights with their dried.

Personally id always go for the best quality food you can afford, and avoid any that are packed full of additives and preservatives, and have a low grade protein source. Id love to feed mine on Burns, as it is made from free range animals, but its just too expensive for me.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't touch either with a bargepole!
Bakers has been compared to feeding your dog McDonalds, its so full of [email protected], and pedigree I have a dislike to.. always have done, I think their food isn't as great as they make it out to be, they have got a big name and charge way too much!

I will buy pedigree treats (very occasionally!) but never feed my dogs tinned or dry. Dixie was on pedigree tins as a pup and she had an awful tumy  Changed her onto quality pet shop own make dry kibble with very high chicken % and was much better.

I feed Wagg, neighbour feeds James Wellbeloved, after I told her not to use bakers! I had a dog on bakers once and he was loopy until I got him on Wagg.

x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> I wouldn't touch either with a bargepole!
> Bakers has been compared to feeding your dog McDonalds, its so full of [email protected], and pedigree I have a dislike to.. always have done, I think their food isn't as great as they make it out to be, they have got a big name and charge way too much!
> 
> I will buy pedigree treats (very occasionally!) but never feed my dogs tinned or dry. Dixie was on pedigree tins as a pup and she had an awful tumy  Changed her onto quality pet shop own make dry kibble with very high chicken % and was much better.
> ...


Ive always put Wagg in the same group as rubbish like Valumix (do they still make that?) it just looked so cheap.
Although it may have changed since i last saw it in use, and that was a good 15 years ago.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Lucysmom said:


> when I got Dane he had been fed on Bakers puppy we changed him over straight away to arden grange however that seems to disagree with him.
> 
> I am going to try burns and see how that affects him. it just seems like the
> AD is too rich for him his wind is well quite frankley rancid.
> ...


Burns is excellent some owners have said that when they have changed over to burns their dogs have had loose poos, this is more apparent when a dog has been fed particulary bad food like bakers, as burns is acting like a detox ridding the system of all the rubbish after this the poos are hard and small as there is very little waste as the food is a natural food.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Burns is excellent some owners have said that when they have changed over to burns their dogs have had loose poos, this is more apparent when a dog has been fed particulary bad food like bakers, as burns is acting like a detox ridding the system of all the rubbish after this the poos are hard and small as there is very little waste as the food is a natural food.


is it not just the body getting used to new foods as this often happens to animals when they change foods.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

My heinz is fed on burns - she is 12 years old and as fit as a butchers dog.

My Goldie is on James Wellbeloved junior and is doing spiffing on this.

both doglets do nice and easy to pick up firm stools.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi AllMy friend who recently got a puppy (golden Labrador) asked me to ask the forum on whats the best food to feed his puppy on between Bakers or Pedigree puppy.* whats your views on these foods good or bad, the pup will also get wet food.* my friend wants to know whats the best outa the 2 and any other food you'd recomend.


I wouldn't touch either both as bad as each other in my view.

Arden Grange, Natures Diet this is what i feed my two girls (thans again DT) and DT will tell you all about them but since they have been on them their coast look better, they are bouncer adn have more energy and i dont need to feed them as much so they aren't pooing as much.

Even before i knew about AG and ND i still wouldn't touch bakers or pedigree just dont sit right with me and never have!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Wouldn't waste my money on either of em! would rather feed em rabbit food and tripe! (vitalin) that that junk!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i will tell them as money isnt the issue, they just want the best for him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Arden Grange and Nature diet is the best in my opinion


----------



## Paws of Eskbank (Apr 15, 2009)

Just to add too - when we got our dog we were given pedigree with her as that was what she was on. We moved her onto Hill's Science but she didn't want to eat it. We eventual settled on purina for both of them. Feeding the Iams, Hill's, etc. of the feed world also helps with the consistency of the poo's. Sorry to lower the tone but it is a really good added bonus of feeding the 'better' dog foods. They are smaller and less sloppy so easy to pick up and our dogs seems happy when passing them!

Steph
Paws Of Eskbank


----------



## newfie2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would definately recommend Burns, i feed my two adult newfies on Burns and my 11 week old newfie on Burns mini bites if that is any help. Their coats and poos are lovely


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> is it not just the body getting used to new foods as this often happens to animals when they change foods.


Not really, when food has been changed and not done gradually it can upset their stomaches and make a dog feel under the weather, it has been said when this happens with burns the dog seems no different just when they poo its a bit runny until the body has got rid of all the rubbish, and thats true of some dogs losing weight on burns at the start of feeding.


----------



## lulabobs (Jan 3, 2009)

my dog is on the pets at home brand 
Pets at Home Large Breed Complete Puppy Food with Chicken 3kg & 10kg-Puppy and junior-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

is this any good, its not cheap so was hoping ive made a good choice although at the min her poo are so runny it untrue.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lulabobs said:


> my dog is on the pets at home brand
> Pets at Home Large Breed Complete Puppy Food with Chicken 3kg & 10kg-Puppy and junior-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop
> 
> is this any good, its not cheap so was hoping ive made a good choice although at the min her poo are so runny it untrue.


it dosent look a bad food, chicken is the 1st ingredient, but its very expensive it would be a lot cheaper to feed something like Arden Grange


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bakers and Pedigree are rubbish "foods"... I used the term loosely!!! Why not think about raw meat and bones? It isn't as expensive as some people might think, and you can pick most of the diet up at the local supermarket when you go shopping... Easy!


----------

